# Lyft rating racism biased?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I take a look of my last feedback and can't understand what happened?

*Your feedback for Jun 2 - 8*
-
*Passenger feedback*
★★★★★ 35 ratings
"he was so kind and got me home in a timely matter thank you so much "
★★★★ and below 14 ratings
"Doesn't kno English. Or anything"







Safety Perfect








Navigation 4 Flags








Friendliness 1 Flag








Cleanliness Perfect


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Just where exactly do you see Racism?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Just where exactly do you see Racism?


★★★★ and below
"Doesn't kno English. Or anything" 
4 'stars' or less, could be 1 as well.

It's that important to 'kno' English as a Lyft driver? or Anything?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Well,
Some Folks like to talk some, and if you are not into this, or appear "moody", you may get some complains.
Is English your second language?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I think it's 'Detroit' English, that'll be my 5th or 6th language besides TOFEL, GRE, GMAT and LSAT English and German, Spanish, Japanese, mandarin and Cantonese


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok, wir sprechen Deutsch hier.
Dann lass uns mal los-legen. Ich spreche perfectes Deutsch weil das meine angeborene Sprache ist.
Wie sieht's so mit deinem Englisch aus?
Irgentwelche probleme?
Irgentwie hast du dir die Feedbacks selbst zugefuegt.
Oder?


----------



## TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

We'd think GRE, GMAT or TOEFL scores on English comprehension is more creditable than a Lyft or Uber's 5-star rating.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

One thing for sure:

He doesn't speak German.


----------



## TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

Deutsch is the most popular choice of mandatory 2nd language requirement in our college of engineering. Guess you did not have an Engineer degree?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Some pax want friends & conversation from Lyft drivers.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Some lyft riders want to be driven to work to beat the employer's time clock when they are apparently late already .


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Navigation has 4 flags --- 
Maybe you didn't follow the pax's confused navigation?
Did the pax put the destination flag in their backyard and that's your fault?
Did you need to use your lights and siren to get around traffic (like you see in the movies)?

All the pax needs is a cell phone and a credit card...


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

People complain about anything.


----------



## TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Navigation has 4 flags ---
> Maybe you didn't follow the pax's confused navigation?
> Did the pax put the destination flag in their backyard and that's your fault?
> Did you need to use your lights and siren to get around traffic (like you see in the movies)?
> ...


Navigation is to blame on Lyft and riders' own fault and not to be abused to discredit Driver(s). We've a clear incidence if not evidence that rider entered Fairlane mall into the destination, but Lyft failed to check (or warn) and the Lyft approved or suggested navigation eventually guided the riders to 31st St. of Detroit. Should driver be deactivated or liable for riders' own ignorance, uncoopration or Lyft's faults?


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> I think it's 'Detroit' English, that'll be my 5th or 6th language besides TOFEL, GRE, GMAT and LSAT English and German, Spanish, Japanese, mandarin and Cantonese


Damn, you got all those and you're driving rideshare? Oh hell, it doesn't matter. I buck is a buck as long as it don't get you thrown in the pokey.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> I take a look of my last feedback and can't understand what happened?
> 
> *Your feedback for Jun 2 - 8*
> -
> ...


Don't listen to haters. I feel you. I've had people reference my sexuality, and I've called Lyft out for allowing the discrimination to filter through in a Daily Feedback Summary. Queue the template response.

They don't care -- don't waste your breath on Lyft or the moron that wrote that.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

how many rides in a week do you do? 

100 Is the measure. It goes up it goes down. Next week it will be better.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I checked my first 33 days with Lyft, total 435 rides given, not counting the one I found disappeared from driving history. 
The problem is they deactivated my account after 33 days citing the (faulted) rating is too low without reply to my questions of how to reactivate or what about the $500 sign on bonus?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

It looks like your riders are having issues with your navigation. Your rating is based on your last 100 rides. The rating must stay above 4.6 after an unspecified time if you stay low you are done. No reconsideration. You are a number, next please....

Ratings are not inherently racist L people are racist. 

Smile and drive!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Just where exactly do you see Racism?


I received an e-mail from Lyft last month stating that they'd pay me $200 for each Black driver I referred. That's sort-of racist, isn't it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> I take a look of my last feedback and can't understand what happened?
> 
> *Your feedback for Jun 2 - 8*
> -
> ...


Ratings are Racist !

Tips arent !



AllenChicago said:


> I received an e-mail from Lyft last month stating that they'd pay me $200 for each Black driver I referred. That's sort-of racist, isn't it?


How much are they paying for white ones ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ntcindetroit said:


> Doesn't kno English


lol

So, it seems you don't know where the hell you're going, are slightly unfriendly but very safe and clean. Not too bad; I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ntcindetroit said:


> I take a look of my last feedback and can't understand what happened?
> 
> *Your feedback for Jun 2 - 8*
> -
> ...


Four flags for navigation in one week? I've had one flag for navigation in my entire three-year stint with Uber and that was an idiot who didn't know where she was going.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Ratings are Racist !
> 
> Tips arent !
> 
> How much are they paying for white ones ?


Good question! Referring White drivers might pay you more than the $200 Lyft will pay for each Black driver. It must be that clever Lyft marketing babe in San Francisco at work again.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> I received an e-mail from Lyft last month stating that they'd pay me $200 for each Black driver I referred. That's sort-of racist, isn't it?


Do you have a screenshot of that?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah.

I changed one letter of my Christian name to the English version.....

Rating shot up +0.6



ntcindetroit said:


> I take a look of my last feedback and can't understand what happened?
> 
> *Your feedback for Jun 2 - 8*
> -
> ...





AllenChicago said:


> I received an e-mail from Lyft last month stating that they'd pay me $200 for each Black driver I referred. That's sort-of racist, isn't it?


They lied.

If you look closely, it's based on completing 50-100 lux/suv rides in a short period (surreal!!!)



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Four flags for navigation in one week? I've had one flag for navigation in my entire three-year stint with Uber and that was an idiot who didn't know where she was going.


It's Lyft.... I've seen up to 20+ flags in a week before.

Noob pax seem to love clicking on em


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Yeah.
> 
> They lied.
> 
> If you look closely, it's based on completing 50-100 lux/suv rides in a short period (surreal!!!)


After opening the e-mail and reading the details, I saw that you're right. The title of the e-mail was, "Refer a Black Driver for $200 Referral", but now I realize that it was for drivers of certain luxury "black" cars, who gave 50 rides in a week, or something (as you say) surreal like that.


----------

